# Success



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey and I have taken lots of classes in the last 9 years including agility and dance. 
Along with her other accomplishments (CGC, TDI), last month Honey earned her AKC Advanced Trick Dog.
Here's a couple of pics, one is with her friend Oya.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats! I didn't know you could take dance, that's adorable.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you. 
Dance is such a fun class, the instructor helps you put a routine together by chaining tricks one after another and then you put it to music. I plan on taking it again if it's offered here.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's wonderful! How fun... my girls would need to find a better dance partner than me!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

hahaha, I trip over my own two feet, Honey doesn't care it's all fun to her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Honey


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations to you both, Honey does look rather pleased with herself in the photos!.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Honey is beautiful and talented. It's great to do all those classes and keep her learning and engaged. Rukie and I need to pick something new in January. We may try nose work. Sadly, I'm with puddles on the dancing.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds like fun. Do you compete in freestyle?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They could teach my dog to dance, but never me. ?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Honey.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Abeille said:


> Sounds like fun. Do you compete in freestyle?


That's what is taught, freestyle dance. The trainer/instructor is great. It's a fun class that combines obedience, agility and tricks. Honey loves performing and making everyone happy and she loves the clapping and cheering at the end. I think she know the applause are for her cuz we've 'talked' about my limited dance moves, lol.


----------

